# Gli Usa ora spingono Zelensky a negoziare con Putin.



## admin (7 Novembre 2022)

Gli Usa temono per la tenuta della coalizione per l’Ucraina, e stanno tentando di fare pressione su Kiev perché mostri apertura ai negoziati con la Russia. L’amministrazione di Joe Biden, secondo quanto rivelano fonti informate al Washington Post, sta incoraggiando privatamente i leader ucraini a segnalare pubblicamente un’apertura a negoziare con la Russia e a non dichiarare più che si rifiutano di partecipare ai colloqui di pace a meno che Vladimir Putin non venga rimosso dal potere. La richiesta dei funzionari americani, spiega il Wp, non mira tanto a spingere Kiev al tavolo delle trattative, ma è un tentativo calcolato per garantire al governo di Zelensky di mantenere il sostegno dei Paesi i quali non vogliono che la guerra continui ancora a lungo. I funzionari statunitensi condividono la valutazione delle controparti ucraine secondo cui Putin, per ora, non è serio riguardo ai negoziati di pace. Tuttavia ritengono che il veto espresso da Zelensky sullo zar del Cremlino abbia creato preoccupazione in alcune parti dell’Europa, dell’Africa e dell’America Latina, dove gli effetti della guerra in termini di costo della vita e carenze alimentari si fanno sentire. L’agenda di Biden a rischio: per il 48% dei repubblicani gli Usa fanno troppo per l’Ucraina.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2022)

Dopo Covid, vaccini e co, vediamo se l'italiano medio si sveglia anche su questo grande bluff (con interessi a stelle e strisce) de lucraina.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Gli Usa temono per la tenuta della coalizione per l’Ucraina, e stanno tentando di fare pressione su Kiev perché mostri apertura ai negoziati con la Russia. L’amministrazione di Joe Biden, secondo quanto rivelano fonti informate al Washington Post, sta incoraggiando privatamente i leader ucraini a segnalare pubblicamente un’apertura a negoziare con la Russia e a non dichiarare più che si rifiutano di partecipare ai colloqui di pace a meno che Vladimir Putin non venga rimosso dal potere. La richiesta dei funzionari americani, spiega il Wp, non mira tanto a spingere Kiev al tavolo delle trattative, ma è un tentativo calcolato per garantire al governo di Zelensky di mantenere il sostegno dei Paesi i quali non vogliono che la guerra continui ancora a lungo. I funzionari statunitensi condividono la valutazione delle controparti ucraine secondo cui Putin, per ora, non è serio riguardo ai negoziati di pace. Tuttavia ritengono che il veto espresso da Zelensky sullo zar del Cremlino abbia creato preoccupazione in alcune parti dell’Europa, dell’Africa e dell’America Latina, dove gli effetti della guerra in termini di costo della vita e carenze alimentari si fanno sentire. L’agenda di Biden a rischio: per il 48% dei repubblicani gli Usa fanno troppo per l’Ucraina.


se la stanno facendo sotto per le elezioni, superate quelle torneranno alle solite minacce.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se la stanno facendo sotto per le elezioni, superate quelle torneranno alle solite minacce.


Sicuro, serve solo ad imbonire l' opinione pubblica (non solo quella americana).

Tanto Putin non tratterà mai, almeno per ora.

Quindi o resa totale oppure continuano a combattere gli ucraini.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se la stanno facendo sotto per le elezioni, superate quelle torneranno alle solite minacce.



Se le elezioni saranno libere e pulite, verranno spazzati via come meritano questi delinquenti demogorgoni.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Gli Usa temono per la tenuta della coalizione per l’Ucraina, e stanno tentando di fare pressione su Kiev perché mostri apertura ai negoziati con la Russia. L’amministrazione di Joe Biden, secondo quanto rivelano fonti informate al Washington Post, sta incoraggiando privatamente i leader ucraini a segnalare pubblicamente un’apertura a negoziare con la Russia e a non dichiarare più che si rifiutano di partecipare ai colloqui di pace a meno che Vladimir Putin non venga rimosso dal potere. La richiesta dei funzionari americani, spiega il Wp, non mira tanto a spingere Kiev al tavolo delle trattative, ma è un tentativo calcolato per garantire al governo di Zelensky di mantenere il sostegno dei Paesi i quali non vogliono che la guerra continui ancora a lungo. I funzionari statunitensi condividono la valutazione delle controparti ucraine secondo cui Putin, per ora, non è serio riguardo ai negoziati di pace. Tuttavia ritengono che il veto espresso da Zelensky sullo zar del Cremlino abbia creato preoccupazione in alcune parti dell’Europa, dell’Africa e dell’America Latina, dove gli effetti della guerra in termini di costo della vita e carenze alimentari si fanno sentire. L’agenda di Biden a rischio: per il 48% dei repubblicani gli Usa fanno troppo per l’Ucraina.



Gli USA prima hanno fatto credere a Zelensky di essere un indispensabile baluardo di libertà ed ora si rendono conto del fatto che è solo un ostacolo da "aggirare".


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Gli Usa temono per la tenuta della coalizione per l’Ucraina, e stanno tentando di fare pressione su Kiev perché mostri apertura ai negoziati con la Russia. L’amministrazione di Joe Biden, secondo quanto rivelano fonti informate al Washington Post, sta incoraggiando privatamente i leader ucraini a segnalare pubblicamente un’apertura a negoziare con la Russia e a non dichiarare più che si rifiutano di partecipare ai colloqui di pace a meno che Vladimir Putin non venga rimosso dal potere. La richiesta dei funzionari americani, spiega il Wp, non mira tanto a spingere Kiev al tavolo delle trattative, ma è un tentativo calcolato per garantire al governo di Zelensky di mantenere il sostegno dei Paesi i quali non vogliono che la guerra continui ancora a lungo. I funzionari statunitensi condividono la valutazione delle controparti ucraine secondo cui Putin, per ora, non è serio riguardo ai negoziati di pace. Tuttavia ritengono che il veto espresso da Zelensky sullo zar del Cremlino abbia creato preoccupazione in alcune parti dell’Europa, dell’Africa e dell’America Latina, dove gli effetti della guerra in termini di costo della vita e carenze alimentari si fanno sentire. L’agenda di Biden a rischio: per il 48% dei repubblicani gli Usa fanno troppo per l’Ucraina.


si è già notata nei giorni scorsi una piccola differenza in tal senso.
ma al momento nessuno sembra aver interesse a finirla.
putin non può dimostrare di essere un idiota e ritirarsi, meglio mandare al macello altra gente.
l'occidente ha tutto da guadagnarci.
perchè smettere?


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli USA prima hanno fatto credere a Zelensky di essere un indispensabile baluardo di libertà ed ora si rendono conto del fatto che è solo un ostacolo da "aggirare".


non credo che piotr non sappia qual è il suo ruolo.
parliamo come se siano tutti scemi ma se ci arriviamo noi........


----------



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> *non credo che piotr non sappia qual è il suo ruolo.*
> parliamo come se siano tutti scemi ma se ci arriviamo noi........



Se devono ricordarglielo forse lo ha dimenticato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se devono ricordarglielo forse lo ha dimenticato.


allora non ho capito cosa vuoi dire.
qui gli han detto di non dire che non vuole trattare, solo per l'opinione pubblica.
che poi l'intenzione non ci sia quello lo sanno tutti, ma almeno i russi fanno finta di averla.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> allora non ho capito cosa vuoi dire.
> qui gli han detto di non dire che non vuole trattare, solo per l'opinione pubblica.
> che poi l'intenzione non ci sia quello lo sanno tutti, ma almeno i russi fanno finta di averla.



Zelensky - per me - è solo un fantoccio che si è calato fin troppo nella parte. Ora gli "consigliano" di mostrarsi aperto alle trattative. Domani - se occorrerà - gli imporranno di farle.


----------



## Marilson (7 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se devono ricordarglielo forse lo ha dimenticato.



sa benissimo qual e' il suo ruolo, ma anche il piu' fedele cane da guardia puo' sbraitare con arroganza. Tra F16, carri armati tedeschi e 8 miliardi di dollari cash al mese credo che sta cominciando un tantino a stare sulle balle a molti anche ad occidente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Novembre 2022)

Meno della metà dei repubblicani sono contro gli aiuti a Kiev, insieme ad una ridottissima parte dei democratici.
Non esiste un serio dissenso al sostegno a Kiev, ci marcerà sopra Trump per fare un po di caciara e prendere il voto di qualche figlio di cugini/fratelli dell'Alabama


----------



## Devil man (7 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Meno della metà dei repubblicani sono contro gli aiuti a Kiev, insieme ad una ridottissima parte dei democratici.
> Non esiste un serio dissenso al sostegno a Kiev, ci marcerà sopra Trump per fare un po di caciara e prendere il voto di qualche figlio di cugini/fratelli dell'Alabama


Vedremo  le guerre non durano all'infinito.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky - per me - è solo un fantoccio che si è calato fin troppo nella parte. Ora gli "consigliano" di mostrarsi aperto alle trattative. Domani - se occorrerà - gli imporranno di farle.


ah si ovvio.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Gli Usa temono per la tenuta della coalizione per l’Ucraina, e stanno tentando di fare pressione su Kiev perché mostri apertura ai negoziati con la Russia. L’amministrazione di Joe Biden, secondo quanto rivelano fonti informate al Washington Post, sta incoraggiando privatamente i leader ucraini a segnalare pubblicamente un’apertura a negoziare con la Russia e a non dichiarare più che si rifiutano di partecipare ai colloqui di pace a meno che Vladimir Putin non venga rimosso dal potere. La richiesta dei funzionari americani, spiega il Wp, non mira tanto a spingere Kiev al tavolo delle trattative, ma è un tentativo calcolato per garantire al governo di Zelensky di mantenere il sostegno dei Paesi i quali non vogliono che la guerra continui ancora a lungo. I funzionari statunitensi condividono la valutazione delle controparti ucraine secondo cui Putin, per ora, non è serio riguardo ai negoziati di pace. Tuttavia ritengono che il veto espresso da Zelensky sullo zar del Cremlino abbia creato preoccupazione in alcune parti dell’Europa, dell’Africa e dell’America Latina, dove gli effetti della guerra in termini di costo della vita e carenze alimentari si fanno sentire. L’agenda di Biden a rischio: per il 48% dei repubblicani gli Usa fanno troppo per l’Ucraina.


Putin alla raccolta dei propri investimenti.

Dopo aver investito nel creare negli anni un’opinione pubblica incredibilmente anti-occidentale e pro-russa, camuffata da sovraniamo.

Adesso ha dato mandato a questi adepti pro-russi che il nuovo fronte é togliere i rifornimenti all’Ucraina (ops… che caso).

Ma é la volontá del popolo….

Un popolo di gente che si é fatto drogare la testa dai BOT russi.

Amen, é la debolezza della democrazia, non abbiamo saputo difenderci e giustamente veniamo sconfitti dai Russi che hanno saputo sfruttare le nostre debolezze.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Putin alla raccolta dei propri investimenti.
> 
> Dopo aver investito nel creare negli anni un’opinione pubblica incredibilmente anti-occidentale e pro-russa, camuffata da sovraniamo.
> 
> ...


Continuerò a dormire come un bambino la notte, qualunque cosa accada.

Ma è estremamente alienante per come sono fatto io, vedere Putin che dichiara senza sosta "il tempo dell' occidente è finito", e gli occidentali ( teoricamente in maggioranza sovranisti) spellarsi le mani per gli applausi.

O sto impazzendo totalmente io, o la realtà è ormai capovolta e non si torna indietro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Covid, vaccini e co, vediamo se l'italiano medio si sveglia anche su questo grande bluff (con interessi a stelle e strisce) de lucraina.


Quindi io non dormo mai! 
l'ultima volta è stato 11 settembre
ma li ero ancora troppo giovane!
quindi il pisolino era concesso

Ma se mi devo bere tutto
Meglio così! però dovrebbero abbassare il volume perché mi dovrò pur fare una vita serena e che cavolo!! invece qui da anni aggiungono traccie su traccie.. di ogni genere e nazione  ma lasciateci in pace


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Continuerò a dormire come un bambino la notte, qualunque cosa accada.
> 
> Ma è estremamente alienante per come sono fatto io, vedere Putin che dichiara senza sosta "il tempo dell' occidente è finito", e gli occidentali ( teoricamente in maggioranza sovranisti) spellarsi le mani per gli applausi.
> 
> O sto impazzendo totalmente io, o la realtà è ormai capovolta e non si torna indietro.


Guarda che negli anni passati Putin si è proposto più volte per collaborare in modo più attivo con l'Occidente.. pure con una provocazione di farli entrare nella Nato! prova a indovinare chi si è sempre rifiutato.. meglio un nemico eterno per lo zio Sam già... e se manca lo si inventa come con l'Isis!! magari gli alieni! meglio della mentalità umana sicuramente! ah adesso aspetto la follia proposta di questo periodo.. l'arma di ricatto    verso di noi.

Ok ok la Russia invaderà il mooondooo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Continuerò a dormire come un bambino la notte, qualunque cosa accada.
> 
> Ma è estremamente alienante per come sono fatto io, vedere Putin che dichiara senza sosta "il tempo dell' occidente è finito", e gli occidentali ( teoricamente in maggioranza sovranisti) spellarsi le mani per gli applausi.
> 
> O sto impazzendo totalmente io, o la realtà è ormai capovolta e non si torna indietro.


So o i BOT russi che hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello sfruttando i meccanismi dei social.

Hanno convinto ad Haiti a far vincere la minoranza indiana a fronte di una popolazione per la maggioranza creola in una elezione in cui per prima cosa ci si divideva in base alla razza, figurati se fanno fatica a convincere gli occidentali a votare per Trump, per la Brexit, per politiche anti-EU é anti-occidentali.

Mi aspetto di vedere gente tirarsi martellate sui testicoli al grido “poteri forti! Non avrete il mio seme!”


----------



## Andris (7 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Meno della metà dei repubblicani sono contro gli aiuti a Kiev, insieme ad una ridottissima parte dei democratici.
> Non esiste un serio dissenso al sostegno a Kiev, ci marcerà sopra Trump per fare un po di caciara e prendere il voto di qualche figlio di cugini/fratelli dell'Alabama


nei tuoi ragionamenti manca un "piccolissimo" dettaglio.

attualmente ci sono milioni e milioni di ucraini che ogni giorno hanno privazione di luce dalle 4 alle 8 ore tutti i giorni

questo nel migliore dei casi

poi ci sono quelli che non hanno acqua corrente e riscaldamento, oltre a mancanza di rifornimenti di medicinali e cibo.


parliamo proprio del minimo basilare, non apriamo il capitolo di quanti hanno perso il lavoro

sai quanto viene girato dal governo di Kiev agli sfollati interni ?
fai una veloce ricerca e scoprirai perchè sono costretti a ritornare nei territori più a rischio, se non trovano lavoro immediato e ovviamente quasi nessuno lo trova


come si concilia questo, alle porte del primo inverno, con il pensiero di andare avanti per anni per piegare i russi ?

non è un territorio disabitato eh come l'Afghanistan


----------



## gabri65 (7 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> So o i BOT russi che hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello sfruttando i meccanismi dei social.
> 
> Hanno convinto ad Haiti a far vincere la minoranza indiana a fronte di una popolazione per la maggioranza creola in una elezione in cui per prima cosa ci si divideva in base alla razza, figurati se fanno fatica a convincere gli occidentali a votare per Trump, per la Brexit, per politiche anti-EU é anti-occidentali.
> 
> Mi aspetto di vedere gente tirarsi martellate sui testicoli al grido “poteri forti! Non avrete il mio seme!”



Potrebbe andare lì Soros a finanziare "+Occidente", così come da noi elargisce milioni a vanvera a "+Europa". Ma chi è poi 'sto Soros, mai sentito nemmeno sui social, il mainstream è esclusivamente russo.

Guarda, non fai ridere.


----------



## Sam (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Gli Usa temono per la tenuta della coalizione per l’Ucraina, e stanno tentando di fare pressione su Kiev perché mostri apertura ai negoziati con la Russia. L’amministrazione di Joe Biden, secondo quanto rivelano fonti informate al Washington Post, sta incoraggiando privatamente i leader ucraini a segnalare pubblicamente un’apertura a negoziare con la Russia e a non dichiarare più che si rifiutano di partecipare ai colloqui di pace a meno che Vladimir Putin non venga rimosso dal potere. La richiesta dei funzionari americani, spiega il Wp, non mira tanto a spingere Kiev al tavolo delle trattative, ma è un tentativo calcolato per garantire al governo di Zelensky di mantenere il sostegno dei Paesi i quali non vogliono che la guerra continui ancora a lungo. I funzionari statunitensi condividono la valutazione delle controparti ucraine secondo cui Putin, per ora, non è serio riguardo ai negoziati di pace. Tuttavia ritengono che il veto espresso da Zelensky sullo zar del Cremlino abbia creato preoccupazione in alcune parti dell’Europa, dell’Africa e dell’America Latina, dove gli effetti della guerra in termini di costo della vita e carenze alimentari si fanno sentire. L’agenda di Biden a rischio: per il 48% dei repubblicani gli Usa fanno troppo per l’Ucraina.


Ma come?
Ma la guerra non è ancora finita, visto che le grandi e potenti armate ucraine conquistano centinaia di km di territorio ogni giorno bastonando senza pietà i russi, stando ai sedicenti esperti?

Ah, adesso si cambia registro?
Strano, non l'avrei mai detto.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo Covid, vaccini e co, vediamo se l'italiano medio si sveglia anche su questo grande bluff (con interessi a stelle e strisce) de lucraina.


Intanto è importante che vengano fuori queste idee.
È logico che prima o poi si debba mollare l’osso lucraino e serva far ragionare il cocainomane. Molti si sono stufati di sta guerra in cui ci perdiamo solo noi.


----------



## vota DC (7 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> So o i BOT russi che hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello sfruttando i meccanismi dei social.
> 
> Hanno convinto ad Haiti a far vincere la minoranza indiana a fronte di una popolazione per la maggioranza creola in una elezione in cui per prima cosa ci si divideva in base alla razza, figurati se fanno fatica a convincere gli occidentali a votare per Trump, per la Brexit, per politiche anti-EU é anti-occidentali.
> 
> Mi aspetto di vedere gente tirarsi martellate sui testicoli al grido “poteri forti! Non avrete il mio seme!”


Tutto molto interessante. Peccato che i maggiori esponenti ucrainomani in Europa sono gente come truzza e Bojo e non fanno altro che attaccare Romano Prodi, Schroeder e la Merkel in quanto "fantocci russi". E peccato che la Russia abbia espanso i propri confini sotto Obama e Biden con la loro russofobia di facciata....idem per l'espansione di regimi russofili in Sudamerica: Venezuela, Bolivia, Cile e Brasile con tanto di sponsor dem e messa in croce di Trump che ha osato appoggiare Guaido'.


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Intanto è importante che vengano fuori queste idee.
> È logico che prima o poi si debba mollare l’osso lucraino e serva far ragionare il cocainomane. Molti si sono stufati di sta guerra in cui ci perdiamo solo noi.



Tranquillo che poi tirano fuori altro a cui far abboccare il popolo dormiente


----------



## hakaishin (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che poi tirano fuori altro a cui far abboccare il popolo dormiente


Ah si ormai non ci sono dubbi che questa sia la loro politica. Come vedi ci riescono bene a mettere in testa scemenze. Altro che i bot russi….


----------



## admin (7 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Continuerò a dormire come un bambino la notte, qualunque cosa accada.
> 
> Ma è estremamente alienante per come sono fatto io, vedere Putin che dichiara senza sosta "il tempo dell' occidente è finito", e gli occidentali ( teoricamente in maggioranza sovranisti) spellarsi le mani per gli applausi.
> 
> O sto impazzendo totalmente io, o la realtà è ormai capovolta e non si torna indietro.



Beh si, molto meglio Micron, tra i grandi patri fondatori del patronato, che ci dice che l’epoca del benessere e della spensieratezza è finita. Ma da Micron si può accettare perché è uno di quelli “buoni”…


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Beh si, molto meglio Micron, tra i grandi patri fondatori del patronato, che ci dice che* l’epoca del benessere e della spensieratezza* è finito. Ma da Micron si può accettare perché è uno di quelli “buoni”…



In Russia non è nemmeno mai cominciata...... a parte il patriottismo a chiacchiere che hanno in quei tipi di regime.
Il benessere della propria gente interessa ancora meno che ai nostri "leaders"

Su quanto messo in grassetto, in molti lo scriviamo da tempo, anni, e sta andando esattamente cosi.

Quello che pensa Macron a parte, di cui non importa a nessuno.

Ma sta accadendo da tantissimo, e il processo non si fermerà, il livello sta scendendo e non si invertirà qualsiasi cosa accada.

Ad est sono tanti, sono giovani e ci odiano.

Vogliono essere noi, sostituirci... dobbiamo essere "giusti" ma non dobbiamo ne stendergli il tappeto rosso e sopratutto non provare "pena", perchè loro per noi non ne avranno.....


----------



## Albijol (7 Novembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Gli Usa temono per la tenuta della coalizione per l’Ucraina, e stanno tentando di fare pressione su Kiev perché mostri apertura ai negoziati con la Russia. L’amministrazione di Joe Biden, secondo quanto rivelano fonti informate al Washington Post, sta incoraggiando privatamente i leader ucraini a segnalare pubblicamente un’apertura a negoziare con la Russia e a non dichiarare più che si rifiutano di partecipare ai colloqui di pace a meno che Vladimir Putin non venga rimosso dal potere. La richiesta dei funzionari americani, spiega il Wp, non mira tanto a spingere Kiev al tavolo delle trattative, ma è un tentativo calcolato per garantire al governo di Zelensky di mantenere il sostegno dei Paesi i quali non vogliono che la guerra continui ancora a lungo. I funzionari statunitensi condividono la valutazione delle controparti ucraine secondo cui Putin, per ora, non è serio riguardo ai negoziati di pace. Tuttavia ritengono che il veto espresso da Zelensky sullo zar del Cremlino abbia creato preoccupazione in alcune parti dell’Europa, dell’Africa e dell’America Latina, dove gli effetti della guerra in termini di costo della vita e carenze alimentari si fanno sentire. L’agenda di Biden a rischio: per il 48% dei repubblicani gli Usa fanno troppo per l’Ucraina.


Leggo da esperti militari che il vero problema di questa guerra è che i missili stanno finendo, ma quelli USA, non quelli russi. Visto che l'attacco di Taiwan da parte della Cina ha un altissima probabilità di avvenire da qui a cinque anni, gli americani non vogliono esserne sprovvisti in caso di conflitto.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Leggo da esperti militari che il vero problema di questa guerra è che i missili stanno finendo, ma quelli USA, non quelli russi. Visto che l'attacco di Taiwan da parte della Cina ha un altissima probabilità di avvenire da qui a cinque anni, gli americani non vogliono esserne sprovvisti in caso di conflitto.


Per me invece non finiranno ne da una parte ne dall' altra...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Novembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Tutto molto interessante. Peccato che i maggiori esponenti ucrainomani in Europa sono gente come truzza e Bojo e non fanno altro che attaccare Romano Prodi, Schroeder e la Merkel in quanto "fantocci russi". E peccato che la Russia abbia espanso i propri confini sotto Obama e Biden con la loro russofobia di facciata....idem per l'espansione di regimi russofili in Sudamerica: Venezuela, Bolivia, Cile e Brasile con tanto di sponsor dem e messa in croce di Trump che ha osato appoggiare Guaido'.


Ma che l'estrema sinistra sia anti-USa, anti-occidente ci sta.

Loro vogliono un mondo socialista, anti-capitalista, alcuni di loro si dicono ancora comunisti.
Che questi prendano posizioni anti-occidente, per quanto non condiviso da me, è comprensibile.

Che lo faccia chi il modello capitalista, in antagonismo al comunismo lo ha difeso e sostenuto nei decenni un pò meno.

Eppure il tafazzismo occidentale, in appoggio alle autocrazie anti-occidentali sta raggiungendo livelli parossistici.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma che l'estrema sinistra sia anti-USa, anti-occidente ci sta.
> 
> Loro vogliono un mondo socialista, anti-capitalista, alcuni di loro si dicono ancora comunisti.
> Che questi prendano posizioni anti-occidente, per quanto non condiviso da me, è comprensibile.
> ...


Questo è quanto detto dal "cuoco di Putin", uomo vicino a Putin, tale Yevgeny Prigozhin, "capo" della Wagner:

"Abbiamo interferito, stiamo interferendo e continueremo a farlo. In modo accurato, preciso, chirurgico, in un modo che è unico per noi" a riguardo delle elezioni americane.

Eppure nulla, ogni volta che vengono fuori notizie di ingerenza russe nell' elezioni americane, il pensiero è che le elezioni vengono pilotate per far vincere il Biden di turno a discapito del cattivone Trump.

Bah, non so che ci sta succedendo

Forse ad occidente abbiamo davvero esaurito il nostro ciclo fortunato, anche mentalmente.
Siamo saturi si vede


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo è quanto detto dal "cuoco di Putin", uomo vicino a Putin, tale Yevgeny Prigozhin, "capo" della Wagner:
> 
> "Abbiamo interferito, stiamo interferendo e continueremo a farlo. In modo accurato, preciso, chirurgico, in un modo che è unico per noi" a riguardo delle elezioni americane.
> 
> ...


In Occidente vogliamo sembrare tutti intelligenti... anche a costo di non esserlo. Non so se mi spiego... 

Filmiamo persone che soffocano altre persone per postare sui social.. vogliamo apparire belli, istruiti e intelligenti per cui dire qualcosa di superficialmente diverso è propedeutico allo scopo.. e chi capisce questa deriva collettiva ci marcia sopra con discreta facilità.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo è quanto detto dal "cuoco di Putin", uomo vicino a Putin, tale Yevgeny Prigozhin, "capo" della Wagner:
> 
> "Abbiamo interferito, stiamo interferendo e continueremo a farlo. In modo accurato, preciso, chirurgico, in un modo che è unico per noi" a riguardo delle elezioni americane.
> 
> ...


Semplicemente siamo in democrazia, ergo più deboli e meno efficienti dei paesi dittatoriali come Cina e Russia. Abbiamo punti deboli che loro non hanno e adesso che stiamo perdendo terreno anche in ambito economico rischiamo di implodere internamente molto più di loro, specialmente gli Usa che hanno una popolazione armata e aggressiva.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Novembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo è quanto detto dal "cuoco di Putin", uomo vicino a Putin, tale Yevgeny Prigozhin, "capo" della Wagner:
> 
> "Abbiamo interferito, stiamo interferendo e continueremo a farlo. In modo accurato, preciso, chirurgico, in un modo che è unico per noi" a riguardo delle elezioni americane.
> 
> ...


Io mi aspettavo un gran ricetta quando ho letto il cuoco di Putin, sono rimasto deluso nel proseguo della lettura.. meglio un no comment su quello.. sia che il nomignolo sia un soprannome sia se sia effettivamente un cuoco.. 
il depistaggio non funziona così


----------



## pazzomania (7 Novembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> In Occidente vogliamo sembrare tutti intelligenti... anche a costo di non esserlo. Non so se mi spiego...
> 
> Filmiamo persone che soffocano altre persone per postare sui social.. vogliamo apparire belli, istruiti e intelligenti per cui dire qualcosa di superficialmente diverso è propedeutico allo scopo.. e chi capisce questa deriva collettiva ci marcia sopra con discreta facilità.


Già....


----------



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2022)

Washington aspetta la riconquista di Kherson per sedersi al tavolo con Putin.​Secondo fonti interne all'amministrazione la principale preoccupazione di Kiev e degli USA era quella di poter arrivare a eventuali contrattazioni da una posizione di forza. E questo giustificherebbe la strategia dell'intransigenza tenuta fino ad oggi. Adesso, però, sarebbero gli Usa a cercare di far capire a Zelensky che battere l'esercito russo in una delle più importanti porte d'accesso al Mar d'Azov e alla Crimea potrebbe portare a un primo vero negoziato con la Russia per la quale una trattativa a questo punto del conflitto significherebbe cercare insieme al blocco filo-Ucraina una soluzione che permetta a Putin di rivendere in patria le conquiste ottenute senza perdere la faccia.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Washington aspetta la riconquista di Kherson per sedersi al tavolo con Putin.​Secondo fonti interne all'amministrazione la principale preoccupazione di Kiev e degli USA era quella di poter arrivare a eventuali contrattazioni da una posizione di forza. E questo giustificherebbe la strategia dell'intransigenza tenuta fino ad oggi. Adesso, però, sarebbero gli Usa a cercare di far capire a Zelensky che battere l'esercito russo in una delle più importanti porte d'accesso al Mar d'Azov e alla Crimea potrebbe portare a un primo vero negoziato con la Russia per la quale una trattativa a questo punto del conflitto significherebbe cercare insieme al blocco filo-Ucraina una soluzione che permetta a Putin di rivendere in patria le conquiste ottenute senza perdere la faccia.



Alla fine - a quanto pare - qualcosa l’Ucraina dovrà cedere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2022)

Zelensky è il prossimo Greta.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zelensky è il prossimo Greta.



Si ritira pure lui o si fa le treccine?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si ritira pure lui o si fa le treccine?



Lui si fa le "striscine", ma lasciamo perdere


----------



## Blu71 (7 Novembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lui si fa le "striscine", ma lasciamo perdere



Vabbè poi passerà allo ”striscione”


----------



## Andris (8 Novembre 2022)

_*ministro Esteri ungherese al Forum sulla sicurezza di Amman:*_

_*"Più di un milione di rifugiati è arrivato nel Paese da est, mentre il confine meridionale è sotto assedio... con le autorità che solo quest'anno hanno impedito 230.000 tentativi illegali di attraversare il confine.

Le sanzioni dell'Unione europea sono fallite e non hanno messo in ginocchio l'economia russa. 

La spesa ungherese per le importazioni di energia è stata di 7 miliardi di euro l'anno scorso, salirà a 19 miliardi di euro quest'anno e a 29 miliardi di euro nel 2023

l'Ungheria è quasi l'unica a rifiutarsi di fornire armi all'Ucraina e non è nemmeno coinvolta nella missione di addestramento dell'UE. 
Ma questa posizione apre il governo agli attacchi politici e alla denigrazione da parte dei media internazionali

La guerra in Ucraina potrebbe sfuggire al controllo se si verificasse un'ulteriore escalation*_

_*Le regioni instabili che stanno assistendo a un calo delle condizioni di vita a causa della guerra in Ucraina sono soggette a ideologie e violenze estremiste e, quindi, c'è una minaccia di nuove ondate migratorie e la relativa diffusione del terrorismo"*_


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Novembre 2022)

ho appena finito di vedere il video di Putin su l'incontro economico avuto in Russia, e per chi dice che ha delle mire di conquista e potere.. bhe afferma che India e Cina sono destinati alla egemonia mondiale ed che è che questo è evidente..  quindi sa benissimo che bisogna farci affari diversamente di alcuni che vogliono che il centro di potere rimanga dove. Bhe visto che è pubblico non mi pare,che chi dipinge certi scenari ci abbia preso  ma proprio per nulla se devo considerare tutto il discorso, voglio dire che la Russia tema di essere tagliata fuori dal banchetto.. anzi dice che sono le dinamiche del mondo e che sperava che tutti collaborassero per un mondo migliore.. e UNITO

p.s. con monologhi così 
ci credo che stia attirando dentro altre nazioni
perché l'orchestra occidentale è anch'esso evidente


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

Il Capo di Stato Maggiore Usa apre ai negoziati: Possibilità di dialogo, sfruttiamola.​


----------



## Controcorrente (12 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ho appena finito di vedere il video di Putin su l'incontro economico avuto in Russia, e per chi dice che ha delle mire di conquista e potere.. bhe afferma che India e Cina sono destinati alla egemonia mondiale ed che è che questo è evidente..  quindi sa benissimo che bisogna farci affari diversamente di alcuni che vogliono che il centro di potere rimanga dove. Bhe visto che è pubblico non mi pare,che chi dipinge certi scenari ci abbia preso  ma proprio per nulla se devo considerare tutto il discorso, voglio dire che la Russia tema di essere tagliata fuori dal banchetto.. anzi dice che sono le dinamiche del mondo e che sperava che tutti collaborassero per un mondo migliore.. e UNITO
> 
> p.s. con monologhi così
> ci credo che stia attirando dentro altre nazioni
> perché l'orchestra occidentale è anch'esso evidente


Non solo fine stratega militare quindi, ma anche eccellente economista e statista. Fortunelli i russi che si troveranno presto nella nuova California, mica come noi ottusi occidentali. Speriamo che aprano alla green card russa così puoi sperare anche tu.


----------



## Davidoff (12 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ho appena finito di vedere il video di Putin su l'incontro economico avuto in Russia, e per chi dice che ha delle mire di conquista e potere.. bhe afferma che India e Cina sono destinati alla egemonia mondiale ed che è che questo è evidente..  quindi sa benissimo che bisogna farci affari diversamente di alcuni che vogliono che il centro di potere rimanga dove. Bhe visto che è pubblico non mi pare,che chi dipinge certi scenari ci abbia preso  ma proprio per nulla se devo considerare tutto il discorso, voglio dire che la Russia tema di essere tagliata fuori dal banchetto.. anzi dice che sono le dinamiche del mondo e che sperava che tutti collaborassero per un mondo migliore.. e UNITO
> 
> p.s. con monologhi così
> ci credo che stia attirando dentro altre nazioni
> perché l'orchestra occidentale è anch'esso evidente


Sono millenni che le potenze combattono per la supremazia e che gli unici periodi di pace sono quelli in cui l’ordine mondiale resta definito e stabile, pensare che se India e Cina prevarranno sull’Occidente attuale (con tutti i suoi problemi, sia chiaro) staremo meglio è abbastanza ingenuo.


----------



## Clarenzio (12 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> ho appena finito di vedere il video di Putin su l'incontro economico avuto in Russia, e per chi dice che ha delle mire di conquista e potere.. bhe afferma che* India e Cina sono destinati alla egemonia mondiale ed che è che questo è evidente.*.  quindi sa benissimo che bisogna farci affari diversamente di alcuni che vogliono che il centro di potere rimanga dove. Bhe visto che è pubblico non mi pare,che chi dipinge certi scenari ci abbia preso  ma proprio per nulla se devo considerare tutto il discorso, voglio dire che la Russia tema di essere tagliata fuori dal banchetto.. anzi dice che sono le dinamiche del mondo e che sperava che tutti collaborassero per un mondo migliore.. e UNITO
> 
> p.s. con monologhi così
> ci credo che stia attirando dentro altre nazioni
> perché l'orchestra occidentale è anch'esso evidente


L'india di sicuro


----------



## __king george__ (12 Novembre 2022)

le immagini delle persone con le lacrime agli occhi di felicità all'arrivo dei soldati ucraini a Kherson credo dica molto...personalmente hanno commosso anche me..si può fingere con le parole e con gli atteggiamenti ma poi gli occhi parlano da soli

svegliarsi una mattina e trovarsi prigionieri (di stranieri per giunta) deve essere un vero incubo...alla fine chi deve pagare pagherà..in un modo o in un altro...

nel frattempo clamorosamente Dugin durissimo su Putin con un post "*se autocrate fallisce paga con la vita"*

ha scritto un lungo post poi rimosso subito..ma lo trovate online


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Sono millenni che le potenze combattono per la supremazia e che gli unici periodi di pace sono quelli in cui l’ordine mondiale resta definito e stabile, pensare che se India e Cina prevarranno sull’Occidente attuale (con tutti i suoi problemi, sia chiaro) staremo meglio è abbastanza ingenuo.


Stai parlando a un ingenuo che urlava ben prima dello scoppio della guerra perché ingenuamente mi tenevo informato fin dall'inizio.. quindi evita perché ingenuamente non avete ancora capito che siamo arrivati a un punto che ogni essere dell'umanità in qualsiasi epoca non ha mai raggiunto/provato.. state a vedere  fatte opere buone e sperate di essere testimoni di una svolta epocale e non del punto più basso che l'umanità potrebbe mai raggiungere.. vi dico solo questo va.. ancora sti pensieri divisibili nel 2022  Europa Stati Uniti d'America Asia Russia frega niente.. stiamo parlando del genere umano, vi sveglierete una buona volta!? basta che non sia troppo tardi se lo fate
se no non servirà.. quando tutto verrà messo a nudo

p.s. Quindi riprendendo questo concetto..
stai dicendo che noi saremo i primi a vincere il tempo!? stai sperando in questo risultato?
( Mi nausea questo discorso voglio metterlo ben in chiaro!) cioè saremo il primo impero che sconfiggerà la storia? e se si.. perché mai ci riusciremo?
tanto per capire...

P.p.s. ci vuole del coraggio anche affermare che gli ultimi tempi ( diciamo questo ventennio) sia stato stabile e definito.. oppure devi essere in catalessi.
. non era definito nemmeno il nemico se non c'era
se l'è inventato  di sana pianta


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2022)

.


----------



## ignaxio (12 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> le immagini delle persone con le lacrime agli occhi di felicità all'arrivo dei soldati ucraini a Kherson credo dica molto...personalmente hanno commosso anche me..si può fingere con le parole e con gli atteggiamenti ma poi gli occhi parlano da soli
> 
> svegliarsi una mattina e trovarsi prigionieri (di stranieri per giunta) deve essere un vero incubo...alla fine chi deve pagare pagherà..in un modo o in un altro...
> 
> ...


Eppure mi avevano assicurato che il referendum aveva detto al 75% volevano stare sotto la Russia. Chissà  (ah già, avevano votato in 5000 su quasi 300.000


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> le immagini delle persone con le lacrime agli occhi di felicità all'arrivo dei soldati ucraini a Kherson credo dica molto...personalmente hanno commosso anche me..si può fingere con le parole e con gli atteggiamenti ma poi gli occhi parlano da soli
> 
> svegliarsi una mattina e trovarsi prigionieri (di stranieri per giunta) deve essere un vero incubo...alla fine chi deve pagare pagherà..in un modo o in un altro...
> 
> ...


grazie tante, tutti quelli che erano favorevoli ai russi sono andati via nei giorni scorsi...non sono abitanti presi a caso, sono quelli che speravano negli ucraini.
non so se hai visto che ci hanno messo settimane a far evacuare i filorussi
se è per questo ci sono pure quelli di tanti territori che festeggiavano quando sono andati via gli ucraini


----------



## vota DC (12 Novembre 2022)

Siete indietro: gli ucraini hanno detto che i russi si sono vestiti da civili e hanno indetto il coprifuoco a Kherson. Nel giro di un giorno ci sono i cespugli che rotolano in centro città, due settimane e troveranno le inevitabili fosse comuni dicendo che "si vedevano mesi fa da satellite ma ci vogliono due settimane per trovarle e non seppelliamo nessuno se non viene qualche vip111!1".
Ma i nostri inviati che raccontano ciò che sta succedendo a Kherson lo fanno da Odessa, ci avete fatto caso?


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2022)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (12 Novembre 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

Medvedev: Non abbiamo ancora usato tutto l’arsenale.​


----------



## vota DC (12 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> se magari approfondissi le questioni sapresti che ci vorranno settimane per avere il controllo della città
> la Russia si è riposizionata, evitando ad entrambe un bagno di sangue da ambo le parti e portando via chi lo desiderava, difendendo meglio i territori connessi alla Crimea
> il problema è che gli ucraini non vogliono migliorare semplicemente la propria posizione per avere di più al tavolo della pace, non la vogliono fare proprio pensando di vincere la guerra visto che continuano ad imbeccarli di armi
> quindi alla fine è successo qualcosa di rilevante ma nulla in senso contrario al proseguimento della guerra


La città è sulla riva destra del fiume. I russi aspettano e si trincerano....per l'estate perché passare la zona paludosa in inverno o inizio primavera è un suicidio. Non ci sono militari russi in città, il comandante ucraino della zona è un politico quindi ci mette un'eternità a prendere territorio sgombro mentre per Kharkiv i veri ufficiali con un decimo di truppe hanno liberato una zona molto più vasta in meno tempo.
Il problema è che il politicante a cui hanno dato tutto questi mezzi non ha fatto nessuna battaglia, quindi cercherà di attraversare il fiume....dove oltre veramente non c'è nulla di utile e i russi lo tengono solo perché serve a difendere la Crimea.
Nemmeno Kherson è chissà che utile....pur essendo una grossa città sono morti cento ucraini per difenderla e zero per riconquistarla...sempre stato un fronte secondario mentre tra Kharkiv e Kiev i russi hanno perso cinquantamila soldati.


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Eppure mi avevano assicurato che il referendum aveva detto al 75% volevano stare sotto la Russia. Chissà  (ah già, avevano votato in 5000 su quasi 300.000


quindi tu hai visto un video con quasi 295.000 persone festanti ?
su quel canale ?

spero tu e l'amico che si è emozionato non abbiate visto i telegiornali che hanno mandato immagini vecchie di repertorio, tanto alla gente va bene tutto figuriamoci, tranne l'arrivo della colonna ucraina che è stato ripreso su telegram


----------



## ignaxio (12 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi tu hai visto un video con quasi 295.000 persone festanti ?
> su quel canale ?
> 
> spero tu e l'amico che si è emozionato non abbiate visto i telegiornali che hanno mandato immagini vecchie di repertorio, tanto alla gente va bene tutto figuriamoci, tranne l'arrivo della colonna ucraina che è stato ripreso su telegram


non rispondo perché se hai questa idea non è che posso cambiartela.
Quindi titolerei: “Kherson occupata dagli ucraini!”


----------



## ignaxio (12 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> svegliarsi una mattina e trovarsi prigionieri (di stranieri per giunta) deve essere un vero incubo...alla fine chi deve pagare pagherà..in un modo o in un altro...
> 
> nel frattempo clamorosamente Dugin durissimo su Putin con un post "*se autocrate fallisce paga con la vita"*
> 
> ha scritto un lungo post poi rimosso subito..ma lo trovate online


-Ma andiamo dal nostro prontissimo Luca Marelli Luca vai
-ehhhhh sì Riccardo, il gol non può essere valido perché palesemente la manovra è aiutata da un tocco di Nato che per regolamento prevede la squalifica. Sì dovrà partire con la punizione per la Russia


----------



## gabri65 (12 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Medvedev: Non abbiamo ancora usato tutto l’arsenale.​



Ottimo, asserbatene un po' per i franzosi maledetti.


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2022)

*Il consiglio comunale di Kiev ha completamente escluso la lingua russa dai programmi di studio delle scuole comunali prescolastiche e secondarie*.
*La decisione è stata sostenuta da 64 deputati alla sessione plenaria del consiglio comunale di Kiev.*


Adnkronos


continuano a fare del male ai loro stessi cittadini per rappresaglia...poi qualcuno si meraglia se non si fa il "tifo" per loro


----------



## vota DC (12 Novembre 2022)

Non è rappresaglia. Simili provvedimenti per il polacco, romeno e ungherese ci sono solo che suscitano meno scalpore perché sono in minor numero. È normale amministrazione in Ucraina, mica parliamo di uno stato federale ma di uno stato centralizzato su modello francese quindi se non parli la lingua della capitale sei visto con sospetto.


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non è rappresaglia. Simili provvedimenti per il polacco, romeno e ungherese ci sono solo che suscitano meno scalpore perché sono in minor numero. È normale amministrazione in Ucraina, mica parliamo di uno stato federale ma di uno stato centralizzato su modello francese quindi se non parli la lingua della capitale sei visto con sospetto.


queste cose le fanno in anni recenti, più in certe aree di altre, e dalla guerra poi hanno preso più "coraggio"
una volta non si sarebbero mai permessi di fare queste cose.
è pieno di matrimoni misti, a parte che censuri la stessa prima lingua di milioni di persone e la storia di tutte le famiglie

lo studio del russo non è alternativo all'ucraino, loro stanno togliendo anche la possibilità del bilinguismo


----------



## gabri65 (12 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il consiglio comunale di Kiev ha completamente escluso la lingua russa dai programmi di studio delle scuole comunali prescolastiche e secondarie*.
> *La decisione è stata sostenuta da 64 deputati alla sessione plenaria del consiglio comunale di Kiev.*
> 
> 
> Adnkronos



Aboliamo l'itagliano !!! Lo parlavano al tempo dei fascisti !!!

PS
In certi commenti sembra sia stato veramente abolito, vista la grammatica.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

Zelensky: Ci riprenderemo anche Crimea e Donbass. Ringrazio tutti coloro che lottano e lavorano per la vittoria dell’Ucraina! Grazie a tutti quelli che nel mondo ci aiutano!​


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Aboliamo l'itagliano !!! Lo parlavano al tempo dei fascisti !!!
> 
> PS
> *In certi commenti sembra sia stato veramente abolito, vista la grammatica. *



Non essere così severo, questo è un forum di tifosi. Ci sono ”giornalisti” ed “intellettuali” che sono pure peggio.


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2022)

*L'amministrazione della parte di Kherson ancora sotto i russi si è spostata a Ghenichesk, a confine con la Crimea
E' ora temporaneanente la capitale amministrativa regionale

Ansa*


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky: Ci riprenderemo anche Crimea e Donbass. Ringrazio tutti coloro che lottano e lavorano per la vittoria dell’Ucraina! Grazie a tutti quelli che nel mondo ci aiutano!​


Quindi Biden ha farfugliato anche con la telefonata per richiamarlo? non doveva trovare un accordo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *L'amministrazione della parte di Kherson ancora sotto i russi si è spostata a Ghenichesk, a confine con la Crimea
> E' ora temporaneanente la capitale amministrativa regionale
> 
> Ansa*
> ...


Al massimo una parte della regione, la città di Khreson è situata interamente sulla sponda ovest del Dneper ed è ora completamente sotto il controllo ucraino.

Mamma mia...


----------



## Albijol (12 Novembre 2022)

Piccolo recap delle battaglie della Russia finora:
Battaglia per Kiev... Persa.
Battaglia per Chernihiv...Persa
Battaglia per Sumy... Persa
Battaglia per Snake Island... Persa
Battaglia per Kharkiv... Persa
Battaglia per Kherson... Persa

Eh ma non bisogna mandare le armi agli ucraini che tanto perdono lo stesso (cit.)


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Novembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Piccolo recap della battaglia della Russia finora:
> Battaglia per Kiev... Persa.
> Battaglia per Chernihiv...Persa
> Battaglia per Sumy... Persa
> ...


Fortunatamente con la vittoria di Biden e la Meloni in italia, oltre che Macron e Scholz riportati all'ordine, posso stare tranquillo che di armi agli ucraini ne saranno inviate sempre di più, fino alla liberazione totale quantomeno di tutti i territori occupati dopo l'invasione.
Per la metà del Donbass in mano alle repubbliche separatiste e la crimea, si potrà trattare... da una posizione di forza


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Quindi Biden ha farfugliato anche con la telefonata per richiamarlo? non doveva trovare un accordo?


non credo sia Biden a fare quei discorsi...ha parlato di ritiro da Falluja invece che Kherson l'altro giorno...

Blinken e Milley si sono esposti abbastanza


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Piccolo recap delle battaglie della Russia finora:
> Battaglia per Kiev... Persa.
> Battaglia per Chernihiv...Persa
> Battaglia per Sumy... Persa
> ...


La cosa più bella è vedere gente che non sa un ca...o di temi militari e geopolitici continuare a parlare come nulla fosse dopo aver collezionato solo figure di palta.
Fanno veramente pena...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2022)

Vediamo quando falliranno 250 mila aziende in ITALIA
chi susciterà pena o chi la proverà...
e stai sicuro che nessuno qui dentro troverà del bello in tutto ciò..


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente con la vittoria di Biden e la Meloni in italia, oltre che Macron e Scholz riportati all'ordine, posso stare tranquillo che di armi agli ucraini ne saranno inviate sempre di più, fino alla liberazione totale quantomeno di tutti i territori occupati dopo l'invasione.
> Per la metà del Donbass in mano alle repubbliche separatiste e la crimea, si potrà trattare... da una posizione di forza


certo, puoi stare tranquillo che la Russia si farà imporre condizioni dagli ucraini...


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La cosa più bella è vedere gente che non sa un ca...o di temi militari e geopolitici continuare a parlare come nulla fosse dopo aver collezionato solo figure di palta.
> Fanno veramente pena...


Io lo dico da mesi che dare retta a Orsini, persona che poco e nulla sa di geopolitica e che parla per stuzzicare orde di "liberi pensatori", fosse una sciocchezza.
Eppure per mesi sembrava che fosse diventato il nuovo vate... io che per fortuna posso rendermi conto delle sciocchezze che berciava mi sono fatto grandi risate allora e continuo a farmele ora


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> certo, puoi stare tranquillo che la Russia si farà imporre condizioni dagli ucraini...


Questi commenti mi ricordano i "ma secondo te gli Ucraini possono mai contrattaccare contro i russi? i territori ormai occupati sono persi, trattino se non vogliono perderne altri" di giugno
Poi per fortuna la realtà è altra!
E si, ai russi sarà dato un contentino (che per me sarà una forma di tutela alle minoranze russe in Donbass, magari sotto egida ONU, e una qualche forma di referendum internazionale trasparente e riconosciuto sulla Crimea), ma se non vorranno finire dissanguati tratteranno eccome.
Probabilmente senza Putin, che al momento vedo parecchio traballante.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Vediamo quando falliranno 250 mila aziende in ITALIA
> chi susciterà pena o chi la proverà...
> e stai sicuro che nessuno qui dentro troverà del bello in tutto ciò..



Sarei tanto curioso di sapere cosa diranno gli esperti di geopolitica a chi ha perso tutto.


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questi commenti mi ricordano i "ma secondo te gli Ucraini possono mai contrattaccare contro i russi? i territori ormai occupati sono persi, trattino se non vogliono perderne altri" di giugno
> Poi per fortuna la realtà è altra!
> E si, ai russi sarà dato un contentino (che per me sarà una forma di tutela alle minoranze russe in Donbass, magari sotto egida ONU, e una qualche forma di referendum internazionale trasparente e riconosciuto sulla Crimea), ma se non vorranno finire dissanguati tratteranno eccome.
> Probabilmente senza Putin, che al momento vedo parecchio traballante.


e chi l'ha mai scritto ?
io ho sempre detto che il vincitore si vedrà sui territori finali, al momento l'Ucraina ne ha meno di quanti ne possedeva prima ergo sta perdendo.
non apriamo il piano sociale...anche perchè vedo non freghi nulla a nessuno come vivono milioni di persone là.
più tanti milioni di espatriati

quindi questa guerra è avvenuta dopo anni in cui le autorità internazionali non sono state capaci di tutelare gli accordi di Minsk, anzi abbiamo appurato ufficialmente che nel mentre siano avvenuti addestramenti militari a favore dell'esercito ucraino in primis da inglesi e statunitensi, tuttavia ora improvvisamente la Russia dovrebbe riporre fiducia nei garanti occidentali

vedremo
io non mi fiderei mai di chi usa l'Ucraina per indebolire il mio paese.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarei tanto curioso di sapere cosa diranno gli esperti di geopolitica a chi ha perso tutto.


Io no! mi piacerebbe che fosse solo terrorismo..
o meglio allarmismo! ma ho già visto gente che si occupa di tenere le aziende sotto controllo, dire che finora non c'è stata la crisi che si diceva, solamente perché queste aziende si sono fatti carico di queste spese rischiando tutto, ma tra un po' dovranno inevitabilmente chiudere bottega e i numeri sono quelli che ho scritto...

vi rendete conto!? 250 mila aziende!
e Qui si parla di vittoria!?


----------



## Albijol (12 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io lo dico da mesi che dare retta a Orsini, persona che poco e nulla sa di geopolitica e che parla per stuzzicare orde di "liberi pensatori", fosse una sciocchezza.
> Eppure per mesi sembrava che fosse diventato il nuovo vate... io che per fortuna posso rendermi conto delle sciocchezze che berciava mi sono fatto grandi risate allora e continuo a farmele ora



A me non fa rabbia lui, un furbacchione incompetente che ha cavalcato l'onda pacifinta in Italia.. A me fanno rabbia gli ingenuotti che hanno pagato fior fior di quattrini a teatro per sentirlo sparare capzate.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sarei tanto curioso di sapere cosa diranno gli esperti di geopolitica a chi ha perso tutto.


E cos'è colpa degli esperti di geo-politica se la Russia ha deciso di invadere l'Ucraina e rompere gli equilibri economici con l'Europa? 
Potrebbe anche venire in mente che uno degli obiettivi della Russia fosse proprio questo, destabilizzare ancora di più l'Europa e gli USA già gravemente colpiti a livello economico e sociale dalla pandemia. 

Ma come due anni a parlare dei cinesi che hanno rovinato il mondo e questo non vi viene in mente?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Novembre 2022)

Ah, da quanto leggo da certi utenti ("figure di palta qua, figure di palta la") la Russia è fallita, Putin è morto, l'Ucraina ha riconquistato tutti i territori perduti, ricostruito tutto e ha persino fatto tornare in vita i morti.
Buono a sapersi


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E cos'è colpa degli esperti di geo-politica se la Russia ha deciso di invadere l'Ucraina e rompere gli equilibri economici con l'Europa?
> Potrebbe anche venire in mente che uno degli obiettivi della Russia fosse proprio questo, destabilizzare ancora di più l'Europa e gli USA già gravemente colpiti a livello economico e sociale dalla pandemia.
> 
> Ma come due anni a parlare dei cinesi che hanno rovinato il mondo e questo non vi viene in mente?


Veramente suscitate perplessità..
non vi basta che l'America ha provocato la Russia
non vi basta che l'America ha provocato la Cina
non vi basta che l'America ha provocato la Corea del Sud

tutto questo sapendo che questi stati non vogliono certe ingerenze vicino a casa loro.. lo si sapeva BENISSIMO

Quindi vedendo ciò mi fa pensare che voi siete complici o ci guadagnate qualcosa sposando la causa americana.. 
se no non me lo spiego!
visto che continuate a scordarvi del prima..


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ah, da quanto leggo da certi utenti ("figure di palta qua, figure di palta la") la Russia è fallita, Putin è morto, l'Ucraina ha riconquistato tutti i territori perduti, ricostruito tutto e ha persino fatto tornare in vita i morti.
> Buono a sapersi


Tra non molto sarà un anno che la Russia ha invaso l'Ucraina, paese non certo annoverato tra le potenze mondiali. 
La Russia sta perdendo questa guerra al momento ed ha perso gran parte dei suoi partner commerciali europei, tutto ciò è stato un gravissimo errore da parte di Putin.

In quanto al resto cosa vuoi che ti risponda? Ma voi avete idea di come funziona una guerra? Che cosa vuol dire quello che hai scritto? Non ha alcun senso. I morti e la distruzione purtroppo restano e ce ne saranno altri, ma è la guerra, bastava semplicemente non farla per evitare tutto questo.

Mah..


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Veramente suscitate perplessità..
> non vi basta che l'America ha provocato la Russia
> non vi basta che l'America ha provocato la Cina
> non vi basta che l'America ha provocato la Corea del Sud
> ...


Siamo tornati al: "Ha stato colpa dell'ammurrica". 


Ora mi sono ricordato perché non scrivevo più.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2022)

Questi continuano a pensare che la Russia sia come l'Italia
Lo trovo incredibile questa cosa


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *E cos'è colpa degli esperti di geo-politica se la Russia ha deciso di invadere l'Ucraina e rompere gli equilibri economici con l'Europa?*
> Potrebbe anche venire in mente che uno degli obiettivi della Russia fosse proprio questo, destabilizzare ancora di più l'Europa e gli USA già gravemente colpiti a livello economico e sociale dalla pandemia.
> 
> Ma come due anni a parlare dei cinesi che hanno rovinato il mondo e questo non vi viene in mente?



A me può venire anche in mente che gli USA abbiano volutamente alterato gli equilibri mondiali usando l’Ucraina per cercare di abbattere definitivamente la Russia. Gli USA si aspettavano che Putin - notoriamente pacifista - sarebbe rimasto inerme?
Ma tanto hanno pagato il popolo ucraino e l’Europa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me può venire anche in mente che gli USA abbiano volutamente alterato gli equilibri mondiali usando l’Ucraina per cercare di abbattere definitivamente la Russia. Gli USA si aspettavano che Putin - notoriamente pacifista - sarebbe rimasto inerme?
> Ma tanto chi ha pagato è il popolo ucraino e l’Europa.


A me può venire anche in mente che Putin da bravo dittatore ha fatto lo stesso errore di tutti i dittatori, cioè avere una percezione sbagliata della potenza della sua nazione a causa degli yes man di cui è circondato.

Invece di attuare esclusivamente politiche aggressive la Russia poteva tranquillamente cercare di attrarre i suoi vicini nella sua sfera d'influenza con altri metodi o sarà un caso che TUTTI i vicini della Russia non vogliono averci a che fare?

È sempre più comodo dare la colpa ai sempre verdi americani: I russi sono stati provocati, è loro diritto rispondere ( provocati di cosa poi? L'Ucraina stava per invadere la Russia? Ma per favore).

Siete solo accecati dall'antiamericanismo e dal vostro odio per l'attuale cultura occidentale, ne più ne meno.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Siamo tornati al: "Ha stato colpa dell'ammurrica".
> 
> 
> Ora mi sono ricordato perché non scrivevo più.


Invece di rispondere in questa maniera

spiegami perché america ha sciolto unilateralmente i trattati di medio lungo raggio e si è preoccupato nel prendere sotto la sua gestione ucraina..

spiegami perché hanno fatto un viaggio a Taiwan
mentre la tensione con la Russia era già alle stelle
e la Cina aveva ben fatto sapere che non apprezzava

spiegami perché l'ha rifatto con la Corea del Nord con esercitazioni congiunte..
sapendo che i tenerissimi vicini non apprezzavamo
sempre sotto la tensione tra i 2 stati questa volta

e chiudo che si sa benissimo che con questi stati canaglia e non è meglio lasciarli nel loro brodo..

ma dammi una spiegazione razionale e non
" è tuttaaa colppaa dellamericaaa " come provocazione effimera 

Dai fammi leggere questa arrampicata di specchi


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A me può venire anche in mente che Putin da bravo dittatore ha fatto lo stesso errore di tutti i dittatori, cioè avere una percezione sbagliata della potenza della sua nazione a causa degli yes man di cui è circondato.
> 
> Invece di attuare esclusivamente politiche aggressive la Russia poteva tranquillamente cercate di attrarre i suoi vicini nella sua sfera d'influenza con altri metodi o sarà un caso che TUTTI i vicini della Russia non vogliono averci a che fare?
> 
> ...



Io non ho alcun odio verso nessuno. La *storia* racconta delle innumerevoli ingerenze degli americani per abbattere qualsiasi governo non gli stesse a genio per i propri interessi. Poi, permettimi, la cultura europea è cosa ben diversa dalla cultura USA.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Invece di rispondere in questa maniera
> 
> spiegami perché america ha sciolto unilateralmente i trattati di medio lungo raggio e si è preoccupato nel prendere sotto la sua gestione ucraina..
> 
> ...



Ma che domande fai? Per proteggere il Mondo ovviamente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Invece di rispondere in questa maniera
> 
> spiegami perché america ha sciolto unilateralmente i trattati di medio lungo raggio e si è preoccupato nel prendere sotto la sua gestione ucraina..
> 
> ...



La corea del nord lancia missili che attraversano i territori sudcoreani e giapponesi un giorno sì e l'altro pure ed il problema sono gli USA che fanno esercitazioni con i loro alleati regionali?

Taiwan è una regione chiave per l'economia statunitense per svariati motivi, non la molleranno alla Cina e Taiwan non mi sembra abbia voglia di farsi inglobare dalla Cina.

L'Ucraina bel 2013/14 era una nazione profondamente spaccata da due sentimenti diametralmente opposti, da una parte i russofili e dall'altra chi voleva un avvicinamento all'Occidente, gli USA hanno appoggiato i movimenti pro occidentali. La Russia non è stata in grado di tenersi l'Ucraina nella sua sfera d'influenza, semplicemente perché la maggioranza in Ucraina NON VUOLE LA RUSSIA.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2022)

Io gli americani li ho visti solo in TV 
anche questa cosa della cultura occidentale
tramite l'america mi pare una cavolata bella e buona


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma che domande fai? Per proteggere il Mondo ovviamente.


L'economia europea e quella italiana hanno un legame molto forte con quella USA, ti sei già scordato cosa accadde nel 2008?

Poi altro che lamentarsi per il gas e i legami con la Russia.

Se è un danno sganciarsi dalla Russia, farlo con gli USA o a causa di una crisi profonda negli USA significherebbe portare una grave crisi economica anche in Europa (ripeto basta guardare a quanto accade nel 2008).

Vi piaccia o no è così...


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io gli americani li ho visti solo in TV
> anche questa cosa della cultura occidentale
> tramite l'america mi pare una cavolata bella e buona


Anche perché non ho detto questo  

Ho detto che qui dentro in molti odiano la cultura occidentale, non che le culture europee e americane siano una cosa unica.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La corea del nord lancia missili che attraversano i territori sudcoreani e giapponesi un giorno sì e l'altro pure ed il problema sono gli USA che fanno esercitazioni con i loro alleati regionali?
> 
> Taiwan è una regione chiave per l'economia statunitense per svariati motivi, non la molleranno alla Cina e Taiwan non mi sembra abbia voglia di farsi inglobare dalla Cina.
> 
> L'Ucraina bel 2013/14 era una nazione profondamente spaccata da due sentimenti diametralmente opposti, da una parte i russofili e dall'altra chi voleva un avvicinamento all'Occidente, gli USA hanno appoggiato i movimenti pro occidentali. La Russia non è stata in grado di tenersi l'Ucraina nella sua sfera d'influenza, semplicemente perché la maggioranza in Ucraina NON VUOLE LA RUSSIA.


Bel giochetto di svariare la domanda..
mettendoci la storia della piazza maidan
che rappresentava tutta l'Ucraina!
strano però che hanno fatto fuori la gente
e costretto a lasciare il posto vagante
ma su ucraina la storia è lunghissima!
lo seguivo da più 10 anni..

Taiwan se ne frega uguale della popolazione
e solo un mezzo per arricchirsi e avere una ragione per spazzare il suo nemico giurato..

La Corea del Sud per l'appunto si sa che lo gestisce un megalomane..

La mia domanda era :
Perché gli stati uniti d'America lo stanno facendo in successione mentre in tutto il mondo si parla del rischio di una guerra mondiale e l'uso della atomica!? forse così ti è più chiaro perché mi rendete parecchio perplesso nel leggervi!?

se non capite chi vuole cosa..
Bhe non penso che la malafede 
o ci guadagnate qualcosa da tutto questo schifo 

p.s. e mi dispiace tanto farlo 
Veramente


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'economia europea e quella italiana hanno un legame molto forte con quella USA, ti sei già scordato cosa accadde nel 2008?
> 
> Poi altro che lamentarsi per il gas e i legami con la Russia.
> 
> ...



Che sia un danno sganciarsi lo sappiamo tutti ma questo non significa che gli non USA abusano del loro status, non commettono errori e non possono essere criticati.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bel giochetto di svariare la domanda..
> mettendoci la storia della piazza maidan
> che rappresentava tutta l'Ucraina!
> strano però che hanno fatto fuori la gente
> ...


Ma la risposta è molto semplice, le nazioni che nomini tu hanno in comune l'obiettivo di voler spodestare le potenze occidentali dal ruolo di guida globale a livello politico-economico. 

L'atomica non la userà nessuno contro chi può rispondere allo stesso modo non preoccuparti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che sia un danno sganciarsi lo sappiamo tutti ma questo non significa che gli non USA abusano del loro status, non commettono errori e non possono essere criticati.



Non è chiaro il punto. Se gli USA non tengono a bada le potenze orientali che già sono preponderanti (Cina soprattutto) finiamo per diventare un mondo dove saranno loro a comandare e se ti sta bene come stai vivendo attualmente dovresti sperare che ciò non accada.

Per non farlo accadere c'è purtroppo bisogno di dover agire anche in modo sporco, perché il mondo è un posto miserabile.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma la risposta è molto semplice, le nazioni che nomini tu hanno in comune l'obiettivo di voler spodestare le potenze occidentali dal ruolo di guida globale a livello politico-economico.
> 
> L'atomica non la userà nessuno contro chi può rispondere allo stesso modo non preoccuparti.


Oddio  ma sono a casa loro!
com'è lo sono sempre stati negli ultimi vent'anni
era nel 2010 che deridevamo Ciccio bello
quando facevano vedere i suoi lanci ..

e questa storia di spodestare occidente è assolutamente una storia RECENTE vedendo le azioni che stiamo mettendo in atto..ma riavvolgi il nastro?
Dando le cause agli altri?
invece di dargli le concause??

Il G7 chi l'ha voluto? la Russia quindi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2022)

Al netto di tutti i discorsi, purtroppo la guerra secondo me è lontana dal finire. I russi stanno perdendo la guerra al momento ma non sono sconfitti, hanno una riserva in termini umani ancora importante e stanno aumentando la produzione bellica nonostante questo conflitto abbia consumi mai visti prima.

Putin dovrebbe capire che trascinare il conflitto non porterà nulla di buono, ma temo che proseguirà per la sua strada.

Nelle ultime settimane senza neanche nasconderlo troppo USA e Russia stanno cercando di arrivare ad un accordo, il conflitto potrebbe cristallizzarsi in una riedizione della guerra di Corea, con un armistizio senza trattato di pace. Un rimandare la patata bollente a data da destinarsi sostanzialmente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Oddio  ma sono a casa loro!
> com'è lo sono sempre stati negli ultimi vent'anni
> era nel 2010 che deridevamo Ciccio bello
> quando facevano vedere i suoi lanci ..
> ...


A casa loro?! Corea del Sud e Giappone non sono casa di Kim Jong Un e devono sorbirsi i missili che passano sulle loro teste col rischio che qualcosa possa andare storto ogni volta.

Non è assolutamente una cosa recente, adesso se ne parla al contrario di prima, ma gli obiettivi dei cinesi sono delineati e ben noti da molto tempo, la colpa è nostra però, nel nome del capitalismo sfrenato abbiamo delegato gran parte della produzione industriale alla Cina, finendo per esservi dipendenti. La Cina ci tiene tutti per le palle altroché.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2022)

Ma solo a me la ritirata di Kherson sa di sceneggiata/strategia? Addirittura Kadyrov ha appoggiato questa linea. Bah...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2022)

va bhe il taglio è stata la tua scelta..
ma te lo dico già.. Il prossimo diavolo..
il criminale che dovrà essere fermato assolutamente.. che si è permesso di invadere e sopprimere la loro indipendenza sarà quel muso giallo che comanda la Cina e tutti per il bene dei cittadini di Taiwan si dovranno immolare per assicurare la pace del mondo..
a qualsiasi costo!

e si ! corea del sud e del nord sono distanti
un po' come lo era la Germania del sud e del Nord.. uguale uguale e si ! non sono volati i missili sopra le teste dei giapponesi dopo quella esercitazione.. 
no no adesso sono più al sicuro


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è chiaro il punto. Se gli USA non tengono a bada le potenze orientali che già sono preponderanti (Cina soprattutto) finiamo per diventare un mondo dove saranno loro a comandare e se ti sta bene come stai vivendo attualmente dovresti sperare che ciò non accada.
> 
> *Per non farlo accadere c'è purtroppo bisogno di dover agire anche in modo sporco, perché il mondo è un posto miserabile.*



Bene, almeno conveniamo sul fatto che si agisce in modo sporco da parte di tutti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Novembre 2022)

Forse non si è ancora capito che quelle nazionali benefattori o dittatoriali che siano.. se ne fregano altamente di quello che vuole l'america..

L'hanno detto..
L'hanno provato coi fatti...
e continueranno a farlo in caso di ingerenze..
e anche questo che voglio farvi presente..


----------



## gabri65 (12 Novembre 2022)

Mah.

Il punto è che a me mi frega un accidente se vince l'Ucraina o la Russia.

A me interessa che la cosa non ci sfiori. Purtroppo non è così, e prendere di punta a livello geopolitico la faccenda mi sembra che ci abbia danneggiati, e non poco.

Quello che fa ridere è che dopo tre giorni i russi dovevano perdere per insufficienza di munizioni e dovevano andare in default.

Non è così, nonostante gli schiamazzi, e non era per niente difficile prevederlo. Guarda te che casino solo con il discorso energetico. Una banale invasione di una regione del catzo in un posto lontano migliaia di km sta sovvertendo tutto l'ordine mondiale.

Ma ci mancherebbe, cercare di vedere obiettivamente la situazione significa non scegliere uno schieramento e passare da villanzoni pro-putiniani.

La Russia perderà la guerra? Vedremo. Vedremo a che prezzo perderà, e non sarà certo qualche evento nei prossimi giorni/mesi a decretarlo.

Attenzione che la Russia abbia già vinto, dal suo punto di vista.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Novembre 2022)

Ottimo che i russi abbiano preso questa ennesima scoppola!
Se esistesse un Dio dovrebbero finire male, molto male.

Ma in realtà, la Russia non potrà mai finire le risorse prima dell' Ucraina.

Ad ogni modo, l' Ucraina non può fare altro che combattere sperando nel supporto occidentale, e fargliela pagare alla Russia il più possibile.

Io farei senza dubbio uguale!


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me la ritirata di Kherson sa di sceneggiata/strategia? Addirittura Kadyrov ha appoggiato questa linea. Bah...


La logistica dei russi era gravemente compromessa, gli ucraini bersagliavano quotidianamente i ponti di fortuna e le motozattere che trasportavano rifornimenti vari.

Non ritirarsi avrebbe significato un disastro ancora più grande per i russi, hanno fatto una cosa sensata, una delle poche in questa guerra.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La logistica dei russi era gravemente compromessa, gli ucraini bersagliavano quotidianamente i ponti di fortuna e le motozattere che trasportavano rifornimenti vari.
> 
> Non ritirarsi avrebbe significato un disastro ancora più grande per i russi, hanno fatto una cosa sensata, una delle poche in questa guerra.


In molti russi se la sono presa con Putin dicendo che se l'è fatta addosso. Certamente la sua popolarità in Russia crollerà, se andrà fino in fondo con questa mossa. Io penso che sia una strategia di lungo termine. Voi credete ad un Putin che accetta di uscire indebolito. Che poi, a Putin fa comodo che la guerra continui ancora, come fa comodo agli USA.


----------



## JDT (12 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me la ritirata di Kherson sa di sceneggiata/strategia? Addirittura Kadyrov ha appoggiato questa linea. Bah...


Ti consiglio la lettura di qualche analista militare, russo e/o indipendente. Non c'è nulla di strategico, stanno con le pezze al culo a livello missilistico e di munizionamenti, per bombardare le fonti di energia ucraine hanno riconvertire di tutto, pur di arrivare all'obiettivo (che ha come unico scopo uccidere civili, ndr), e se non fosse stato per i droni iraniani, probabilmente neanche lo avrebbero raggiunto. Devono sopravvivere all'inverno e riorganizzarsi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In molti russi se la sono presa con Putin dicendo che se l'è fatta addosso. Certamente la sua popolarità in Russia crollerà, se andrà fino in fondo con questa mossa. Io penso che sia una strategia di lungo termine. Voi credete ad un Putin che accetta di uscire indebolito. Che poi, a Putin fa comodo che la guerra continui ancora, come fa comodo agli USA.


È una sconfitta importante senza dubbio, ma per una volta ha dato ascolto ai vertici militari al fine di evitare una sconfitta ancora più gravosa.

A Putin non fa comodo una guerra lunga, anzi il tutto sarebbe dovuto durare poco, il resto ormai è storia.

Probabilmente i russi proveranno una nuova importante offensiva dopo Dicembre, magari nuovamente a Febbraio.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

Il filosofo Aleksander Dugin avrebbe attaccato il presidente Putin in un post poi cancellato, usando frasi durissime dopo la ritirata da Kherson.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il filosofo Aleksander Dugin avrebbe attaccato il presidente Putin in un post poi cancellato, usando frasi durissime dopo la ritirata da Kherson.



Mi sa che presto ritroverà la figlia.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Novembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che presto ritroverà la figlia.


ha già fatto marcia indietro,,probabilmente è ancora presto per attaccare Putin cosi frontalmente 

però è decisamente indebolito rispetto a prima..ha ricevuto piu "bastonature" pubbliche nell'ultimo mese che nei 20 anni precedenti

c'è da dire che ovviamente la morte di Putin e un nuovo governo sono ottimi solo se il nuovo non è peggio del precedente...


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A me può venire anche in mente che Putin da bravo dittatore ha fatto lo stesso errore di tutti i dittatori, cioè avere una percezione sbagliata della potenza della sua nazione a causa degli yes man di cui è circondato.
> 
> *Invece di attuare esclusivamente politiche aggressive la Russia poteva tranquillamente cercare di attrarre i suoi vicini nella sua sfera d'influenza con altri metodi* o sarà un caso che TUTTI i vicini della Russia non vogliono averci a che fare?
> 
> ...


infatti lo stava facendo, poi qualcuno ha pensato bene di inscenare una rivolta popolare infimamente minoritaria (al confronto i comizi di Beppe Grillo avevano la stessa partecipazione di quelli del Papa alla giornata della gioventù...) con una violenza inaudita e far cambiare governo divenendo dal nulla filo occidentale.
e da lì tutte le follie del governo Poroshenko
la storia è più importante dei nomignoli tecnici militari

del resto lo stesso @Trumpusconi, che si vanta di essere parta del lercio sistema, lo scrive ogni volta
agli americani fa comodo usare l'Ucraina per indebolire la Russia, hanno investito già prima una vagonata di miliardi


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ha già fatto marcia indietro,,probabilmente è ancora presto per attaccare Putin cosi frontalmente
> 
> però è decisamente indebolito rispetto a prima..ha ricevuto piu "bastonature" pubbliche nell'ultimo mese che nei 20 anni precedenti
> 
> *c'è da dire che ovviamente la morte di Putin e un nuovo governo sono ottimi solo se il nuovo non è peggio del precedente... *



Non vorrei dover scoprire che Putin era il più “moderato” in Russia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> infatti lo stava facendo, poi qualcuno ha pensato bene di inscenare una rivolta popolare infimamente minoritaria (al confronto i comizi di Beppe Grillo avevano la stessa partecipazione di quelli del Papa alla giornata della gioventù...) con una violenza inaudita e far cambiare governo divenendo dal nulla filo occidentale.
> la storia è più importante dei nomignoli tecnici militari
> 
> del resto lo stesso @Trumpusconi, che si vanta di essere parta del lercio sistema, lo scrive ogni volta
> agli americani fa comodo usare l'Ucraina per indebolire la Russia, hanno investito già prima una vagonata di miliardi


Continuare a scrivere falsità non renderà vero ciò che dici. Del resto cosa ci si può aspettare da uno che blaterava del dover inserire lo studio del russo nelle scuole in Italia.


----------



## Andris (12 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Continuare a scrivere falsità non renderà vero ciò che dici. Del resto cosa ci si può aspettare da uno che blaterava del dover inserire lo studio del russo nelle scuole in Italia.


guarda che è stato dimostrato già da anni fa e certificato da audizioni al Senato, non è complottismo...
capisco sia arduo ammettere di essersi trasferiti in un paese di criminali internazionali, tuttavia questo è quanto

blaterare ?
non ricordo questa discussione, ma sicuramente era in aggiunta come materia a scelta.
non certo al posto dell'italiano o dell'inglese, dunque non vedo il tuo dilemma...


----------



## Blu71 (12 Novembre 2022)

Il Segretario Generale della NATO Blinken: Ucraina sceglie tempi negoziato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Novembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questi commenti mi ricordano i "ma secondo te gli Ucraini possono mai contrattaccare contro i russi? i territori ormai occupati sono persi, trattino se non vogliono perderne altri" di giugno
> Poi per fortuna la realtà è altra!
> E si, ai russi sarà dato un contentino (che per me sarà una forma di tutela alle minoranze russe in Donbass, magari sotto egida ONU, e una qualche forma di referendum internazionale trasparente e riconosciuto sulla Crimea), ma se non vorranno finire dissanguati tratteranno eccome.
> Probabilmente senza Putin, che al momento vedo parecchio traballante.


non più di 10 giorni fa, uno qui scrisse che le riconquiste ucraine non erano vere, ma solo frutto dell'invenzione dei media.
il famoso main stream occidentale in pratica si stava inventando che la russia era in difficoltà.
sono i media russi quelli imparziali ed affidabili.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (13 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Continuare a scrivere falsità non renderà vero ciò che dici. Del resto cosa ci si può aspettare da uno che blaterava del dover inserire lo studio del russo nelle scuole in Italia.


però mi piacerebbe non sentire più al tg perle del tipo che i russi stavano attaccavano con bombardamenti la centrale nucleare che a detta loro era occupata dai russi  un po' quando dicevano che gli ucraini scampatati dall'attacco russo, stavano scappando in Russia per salvarsi.. (pre guerra o meglio quando era solo per il Dombass e non interessava a nessuno) possono mettere un regista migliore per quel che mi riguarda  perché queste boiate incoerenti non sono un bel vedere..

Lo possono dire a ripetizione..
ma sempre boiate rimangono


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Novembre 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> però mi piacerebbe non sentire più al tg perle del tipo che i russi stavano attaccavano con bombardamenti sulla centrale nucleare che a detta loro era occupata dai russi  un po' quando dicevano che gli ucraini scampatati dall'attacco russo, stavano scappando in Russia per salvarsi.. (pre guerra o meglio quando era solo per il Dombass e non interessava a nessuno) possono mettere un regista migliore per quel che mi riguarda  perché queste boiate incoerenti non sono un bel vedere..
> 
> Lo possono dire a ripetizione..
> ma sempre boiate rimangono


I russi hanno più volte inscenato un attacco ucraino alla centrale di Zaporizhzhia, c'è un video dove gli ispettori della IAEA chiedono ai russi come sia possibile che il residuato di un missile sia in quel punto, incompatibile con la traiettoria che avrebbe dovuto avere se lanciato dagli ucraini veramente. 
Il russo risponde imbarazzato che il missile "ha roteato per poi finire proprio lì". 

Si trova facilmente in rete il video.

Poi chiaramente anche gli ucraini nel tentativo di riprendere la centrale hanno rischiato di colpirla, ma il fatto che ti ho spiegato dovrebbe far capire quanto sono poco affidabili i russi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Novembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Unguarda che è stato dimostrato già da anni fa e certificato da audizioni al Senato, non è complottismo...
> capisco sia arduo ammettere di essersi trasferiti in un paese di criminali internazionali, tuttavia questo è quanto
> 
> blaterare ?
> ...


Andris, tu qui sopra per il 99% riporti BOIATE. Lo sai bene anche tu. Ed i criminali sono quelli che tu supporti.

Certo è normale proporre il russo come lingua da scegliere a scuola, di una utilità enorme! 

Ci sono le università per chi vuole approfondire altre lingue, non c'è certamente il bisogno di insegnarle alla scuola dell'obbligo.


----------



## Andris (13 Novembre 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Andris, tu qui sopra per il 99% riporti BOIATE. Lo sai bene anche tu. Ed i criminali sono quelli che tu supporti.
> 
> Certo è normale proporre il russo come lingua da scegliere a scuola, di una utilità enorme!
> 
> Ci sono le università per chi vuole approfondire altre lingue, non c'è certamente il bisogno di insegnarle alla scuola dell'obbligo.


quali boiate ?
veramente tu stai dicendo a fine 2022 di credere alla piazza Maidan che ha fatto cadere il governo perchè non ha firmato con Bruxelles come voleva qualche giovanotto ?

negli anni abbiamo avuto prove di ogni genere.
reportage, intercettazioni, audizioni al Senato americano con obbligo di verità, tutti i protagonisti della piazza che hanno fatto carriera, il governo creato con ingerenze sistematiche, ministri con legami americani sia lavorativi sia personali, corruzione alla luce del sole, criminali ed estremisti vari con ruoli di responsabilità

poi tutto è assolutamente coerente, non c'è mezzo particolare che non quadra con il contesto e il resto delle vicende.
dalla rivoluzione arancione dove iniziamo a vedere Biden, dall'incontro di Obama con Yanukovich per seguire le orme del predecessore butterato, dal prestito della Russia all'Ucraina in difficoltà economica quando chiedeva soldi a FMI in cambio delle solite riforme etc

e tu ancora che fai i discorsi del 2014...assurdo veramente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Novembre 2022)

*Ormai è una questione personale tra voi.

Andate in qualche chat e scannatevi lì, ci siamo rotti le palle.*


----------

